

Hacked vs. Hacker: Game on (NYT) - bernardom
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/02/hacked-vs-hackers-game-on/?ref=technology&hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
bernardom
Are there any laws actually governing what disclosures need to happen if an
otherwise non-regulated company loses my data? (meaning not a bank or
healthcare)

